# GPS to computer hook up problem



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

I used to hook my Etrex legend to my computer using the supplied 9-pin connector.

Recently upgraded to a new computer that doesnt have a 9-pin port.

What is my cheapest work around for this?

a new cable for my gps (if they even make them for the legend with a usb end)

or should i try to find a female 9 pin to USB adapter?

im sure someone has already gone through this (?)

thanks for any advice.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I have an adapter that a co-worker picked up for the guys in our office some time ago...it doesn't say on it, but I believe that it is made by Belkin...and was possibly purchased at Best Buy...price...I don't remember, but has to be cheaper than getting a new cord from Garmin.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks Lil Rob, im not sure if that will work with Vista though.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't remember having to load any software for the adapter I described and can't imagine why it wouldn't work with Vista...I'm no IT expert, but the adapter is doing the adapting...not my or your or anyone's computer...the computer is just taking the data from the connection type.

My laptop (Windows XP) has a single DB9 and 4 USB connections on it, so I never tried to hook my E-Trex via USB. In the past, I needed to hook more than one DB9 device to my computer simultaneously, so that's why I had the adapter. If I remember this weekend while home, I'll try to use my DB9-to-USB adapter with my E-Trex and see if it gives me any problems.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I know my Mapcreate wont work on vista. Almost worth havin the xp for our gps units.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Hardwaterfan - I have an etrex vista that I've had since like 03..got it back then with a usb cable from garmin so I know they are available...shouldn't be hard to find. Do you have the mapsource software?


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Hopefully I can help with the computer stuff. The 9 pin connector is a serial port. When you connect the GPS to the computer via the serial port, the map software you are using will access the serial port by connecting to "COM1" or "COM2"...or COMx. You can use a serial/USB adapter to simulate the serial port. The USB adapter should install as a COM port, and the drivers "should" be in Vista SP1. If not, hopefully you can download them from the manufacturer. Just set the map software to use "COM#" after the USB adapter installs. You can check the COM# by right clicking the "computer" icon - properties - device manager - continue - Ports (COM and LPT). This assumes the map software runs on Vista.

If the GPS unit has a device side USB connector on it, then you need to make sure some version of the application (mapsource?) works on Vista, and that the manufacturer has Vista USB drivers. In this case, there will be no COM ports - the data connection will be invisible to you.

If you have issues, you can PM me. I'll try my best...it will be free...but sometimes you get what you pay for.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow, tokugawa really makes it sounds complicatedand it isn't. Get a usb cable for it, plug it in, and load mapsource. When you go set up your device it will automatically search com ports and locate it.


----------



## Gone Fission (Mar 13, 2005)

I thought tokugawa explained it in very simple terms. I have used the usb to serial converter for several projects and it worked well for me.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Fission, I work in ecommerce and certainly understood the terms. I also watch IT and computer people daily try to communicate to shall we say 'non computer people' and let's just say the two sides don't always speak the same language. Tok is on the right track, my point is simply that what he posted is more than neccessary. Glad it's worked for you in past projects fission, I'm just telling hardwaterfan what works for this specific etrex vista and its software, which we both happen to own. Don't get all razzled


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> Hardwaterfan - I have an etrex vista that I've had since like 03..got it back then with a usb cable from garmin so I know they are available...shouldn't be hard to find. Do you have the mapsource software?


man you got a USB cable...i wish mine woulda come with one. i just have the basic, free Garmin software that comes with all the gps units now. someone sent it to me about a year ago. 

i havent bought anything yet, thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Shoot me a pm I can help you out with a 'demo' of the software if need be  Mapsource came with my etrex, although if you wanted specific mapsets you had to buy them I believe. As for the cable, when I bought the etrex you had a choice and I went usb I believe..perhaps I'm wrong, it was so long ago.

Looks like you may need this - https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=810
which is pretty expensive for a so-so unit.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks lightman, yeah theres no way im spending that kind of money. thats more than the GPS is worth. someone posted a link in another thread for a usb/9 pin converter for $20, thats the route i will most likely go eventually. i mostly use my gps for ice fishing, thats why im not in a rush.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

No prob -it's probably the same thing - perhaps you can find the garmin one on ebay. Let me know if you want to see what the mapsets look like...I have both the bluechart 09 and the us rec lakes and fishing hotspot mapsets.. Otherwise maybe I'll run into you when pops randomly finds me on the lake again


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

From an Ohio company with a real warranty for $29:

http://www.quatech.com/catalog/rs232_usb.php

Get P/N SS-USB-100


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks again guys, i really appreciate all the help.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Hardwater, it'll be worth it for that reduced price toku posted...thats what I use my etrex for, it's great for ice fishing...not so great for boating.


----------



## Gone Fission (Mar 13, 2005)

Lightman, I hope you're kidding. Did you really think I was razzeled? You got that from my one sentence?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i got a usb/serial adapter....came with a driver disk....works great! i was able to upgrade to the latest mapsource program too (going from 98se to vista)....not that its a great program but im happy. it comes up as com#4 but mapsource finds it automatically. 

thanks again for the help folks.


----------

